# Have you ever had a person who accidentally created a fursona that looks identical/exactly like yours



## Play3r (Oct 5, 2021)

Recently i went i a game for furries and someone has an avatar that looked exactly like mine and me being there for 2 years had politely told them that their avatar looked exactly like mine, has this kind of thing ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2021)

No. I'd be shocked if I ever had a twin. Most of my designs are random.

It wouldn't surprise me though if you're a popular species like a protogen. They are kinda made samey. Not sure if it's intentional or not though.


----------



## Play3r (Oct 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> No. I'd be shocked if I ever had a twin. Most of my designs are random.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me though if you're a popular species like a protogen. They are kinda made samey. Not sure if it's intentional or not though.


I hope it wasn't intentional that'd make me angy


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 6, 2021)

I had someone clearly copy large amounts of my appearance about ten years ago (to the extent of using my own wording as well) as a species-swap of myself.... and it was nnnnnooooo accident. They got ridiculed out of the place they did so, however, so I consider the matter having handled itself. 

Nonetheless, it made me alter my own appearance to what I am today, and really it feels like it was a better choice. ^^


----------



## Play3r (Oct 6, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> I had someone clearly copy large amounts of my appearance about ten years ago (to the extent of using my own wording as well) as a species-swap of myself.... and it was nnnnnooooo accident. They got ridiculed out of the place they did so, however, so I consider the matter having handled itself.
> 
> Nonetheless, it made me alter my own appearance to what I am today, and really it feels like it was a better choice. ^^


Oh wow, just the thing is, i don't know anything i could alter from player to make him any more unique, he is basically me if i were a protogen.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 6, 2021)

When I used to be my Grizzly bear, it was kinda like I had people look like me, but at same time not... Since he's kinda like a generic grizzly bear, but y'know, canine like too.

But now that I'm Jackpot, I don't think I'll be seeing anyone like me for a long while without it being on purpose.


----------



## Play3r (Oct 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> When I used to be my Grizzly bear, it was kinda like I had people look like me, but at same time not... Since he's kinda like a generic grizzly bear, but y'know, canine like too.
> 
> But now that I'm Jackpot, I don't think I'll be seeing anyone like me for a long while without it being on purpose.


makes sense, I've seen a lot of protogens that look kinda like player but are nothing like him, I've tried to make him as unique as i can to make it so i don't have to go through the pain of telling someone that someone already has an avatar or really anything that they do.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 6, 2021)

Player said:


> makes sense, I've seen a lot of protogens that look kinda like player but are nothing like him, I've tried to make him as unique as i can to make it so i don't have to go through the pain of telling someone that someone already has an avatar or really anything that they do.


Yeah, I've made a protogen and although I don't feel like it's "unique", at same time the fact it didn't go beyond trying to be unique makes it unique, y'know?
Like people use all kinds of colours and sorts whiles he's just a simple brown fluffed protogen boi just enjoying life.

But that's a character not a fursona, I don't have too much issues with those, although I still feel like it's an insult to copy/steal a character regardless, which is why I made my fursona, a tad more unique. And a species I both love and know doesn't get enough love at times.


----------



## Play3r (Oct 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> whiles he's just a simple brown fluffed protogen boi just enjoying life.


Heh, that sounds like player but brown


Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Yeah, I've made a protogen and although I don't feel like it's "unique", at same time the fact it didn't go beyond trying to be unique makes it unique, y'know?
> Like people use all kinds of colours and sorts whiles he's just a simple brown fluffed protogen boi just enjoying life.
> 
> But that's a character not a fursona, I don't have too much issues with those, although I still feel like it's an insult to copy/steal a character regardless, which is why I made my fursona, a tad more unique. And a species I both love and know doesn't get enough love at times.


i understand, i don't think im gonna do anything about them, to be honest, i find it funny that someone accidentally copied my creation.
I am not the kind of person who gets pissed off over an accident, i always give a second chance...
I do wish everyone else was like that too.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 6, 2021)

Player said:


> Heh, that sounds like player but brown
> 
> i understand, i don't think im gonna do anything about them, to be honest, i find it funny that someone accidentally copied my creation.
> I am not the kind of person who gets pissed off over an accident, i always give a second chance...
> I do wish everyone else was like that too.


Yeah, I can understand accidents happening, often times it can certainly feel like someone did it on purpose and whenever or not they actually did might not be something you can easily tell, but yeah.
For Jackpot and likely any "complex" characters it'd likely be copying or a very very rare accident which can happen.

Also, here's the boy:


Spoiler: The boy!


----------



## Rayd (Oct 6, 2021)

theres like 50 different sonas i have seen that look 1:1 identical to mine and it makes me insecure as fuck but that's probably what i get for not being an artist and having to go with a simple design for my character. it still bothers me to this day. i haven't felt comfortable or fulfilled with my character for years, sadly.


----------



## Raever (Oct 6, 2021)

Well, I checked your FA page and I'm not seeing much art of Player that really features anything aside from your icon. If you're thrown off by color choice, red and black is a very popular choice for many people. Your icon is too low ress for me to notice any defining markings so all I can really see is color scheme and a floof of mane...but floofy mane is also a semi-popular choice. Protogens also do follow a design pattern in the sense that they have a sheet they can pick from with anatomy expectations. So all in all if I saw a red and black colored protogen with a floofy Mane side by side with your icon, I personally wouldn't be able to tell the difference. 

No use in getting angry at a basic design being remade. A lot of people's first creations tend to be overly simplified because they're scared of artists messing it up (or they just like basic animal designs, which can't be copied) - or they tend to be overly complex (ie. sparkledog style). Instead of being mad, try to spice up the design a bit. If they still copy you then that's it's own problem. Sometimes there's just assholes in the world, and there's little we can do to stop it unless you're in a tight knit community that has your back. 
That's also why my FA page isn't public to non-members.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 6, 2021)

Since my fursona mostly has generic red fox markings, lots of OCs look like him. The diamond mark on his forehead is the only non-standard marking. Quite coincidentally, one of the first artists I commissioned also had a red fox fursona with a black diamond on her forehead. Otherwise, her fursona was red while mine is orange.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Oct 7, 2021)

If we broadly lump things into 10 colors (rainbow, white, grey, black), three color zones (primary, secondary, highlights), limit to about 20 species (arguably about 10 describe the majority), and 3 body types (twink, hunk, bear) we get:

(10^3)*20*3= 60000 combinations.
(Assuming all 10 for each color zone allows us to account for monochrome characters or no markings)

There's a lot more than 60k furries - this forum has 113k members. Treating each account as distinct (not alts/re-creates) - on a straight stastistics roll, you'd expect 2 to have similar fursonas. This ignores that there are conventions most follow (light belly, dark body) and certain combinations that would mostly be avoided because they clash, folks favoring certain species, and you basically can't avoid duplicates.

The real math is probably closer to 8*4*4*10*3 (3840) "common" combinations. I'm tossing out dominant yellow and purple, then only about half the color wheel looks good, and 10 species covering the majority. On this forum, we're now at 30 similar fursonas.


----------



## Raever (Oct 7, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> *Lots of math. Click quote arrow to see.*



No kidding. I actually have a friend who's commented on similarities between our Sonas.
He's included her in his Watchers worldbuilding to have them be buddies because of their similarities.
I honestly don't think it's that bad so long as the Sona feels and seems unique to the owner of it, and that they can still relate to it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

Not that I know of.

While there are multiple black and red dragon sonas out there, I haven't seen one that I would consider to be identical enough to mine.....yet >_>


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2021)

Luckily this has never happened to me, and if it did, I'd be highly suspicious because I'm told my fursonas are very unique (I'm not bragging or anything. That's just what I'm told, m'kay '-'). 

Also, I'm just curious. What was the game you were playing?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 15, 2021)

A friend of mine had someone copy her 'sona, right down to the outfit.  The only thing they changed was eye color.  They did it out of spite, though, and knew they did it because they later removed the art from their own page after being called out.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 20, 2021)

I have had a few times where I've seen people who have pony OCs that looked like my OC, Racine, but apart from that, no. Matt the Terrier is so unique that nobody's even come close to copying him. _Ah, the luxuries of choosing a small dog for my fursona!_ ^w^

I actually had the exact opposite happen to me. I was trying to make an anthro Border Collie character for my story, "The Specialists", only to realize she looked way too much like somebody else's fursona. So I thought, "hey, maybe I could ask them if I could borrow their fursona." So I tried contacting them [bare in mind, this was years ago when I was just getting started in the community]. They never got back to me, so I figured, "well bother. If I can't get their permission, then I'll have to redesign my own character then."


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

Since there are species bases that are more popular to begin with (most canids but especially foxes, wolves and huskies) it's not super surprising that there are lookalikes, and this incidence likely only increases further with original fictitious species like Protogens, Sergals, etc. and particularly if said species has certain guidelines for conformation.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 20, 2021)

So true, when dealing with "closed or semi-restricted" species. Protogen, prime example. My 2 have some very uncommon traits, along with colorizations. Gets hard pretty quickly to be <unique> under those circumstances.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

There are also cases of people trying to deliberately mimic others (Mangusu/Skrat comes to mind)


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 20, 2021)

Sure. I am a snow fox and have been about 10 years now using natural colors and patterns.  It's not really a big deal to me, and it means I can just grab any old image to use as a result : basically any image as a ref so long as I like the style and don't try to pass it off as my art.

Why should I care if other people's furaonas look the same?


----------



## OhDeeryMeee (Nov 15, 2021)

I'd be more surprised if I _didn't_ have any lookalikes, mine's just a deer in a hoodie. I don't really care because great minds think alike and all that.

It'd be different if someone outright stole my art, but most people aren't going to do that.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 15, 2021)

I've seen one fursona that looked similar to Beanie


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

I've never had someone actually copy my sonas or remake them but a friend of mine joined the fandom and while they were creating their sona, I realized their color palette looked oddly like mine. Of course, I confronted them about it and we found a new color palette.


----------

